# Citro 1000



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi All!

CITRO G Jet 1000 at Sabatona Speedway!

Plans are starting to come together for this race. We have a commitment from CITRO (Jaybo) for their participation.

Race Information:

Date: February 27th, 2010
Start time: Track opens at 10am for practice, lunch at noon, race starts at 1pm.
Cars: BSRT G Jets
Theme: NASCAR COT Bodies
Race Format: CITRO IROC Team format. Qualifying will determine seed for each driver. 3 Driver teams will be created from seed positions by race director Jaybo.
Track: Sabatona Super Speedway: www.sabatona.com
Track now features "SlotTrak" software. Should have individual power to all lanes before the race so we will not need to swap cars/positions (all cars will start on the start/finish line each heat).

Entry Fee: $20

Food and soft drinks provided.

At the end of the race, the cars used in the race will be awarded to the winning team drivers, plus 1 additional that will be raffled to a lucky racer. We will also have a 50/50 raffle.

Please RSVP (reserve space via post) asap and we will keep a running list of drivers attending.

Looking forward to seeing you all at the CITRO 700!

Stay tuned for more details!

Len
217-369-8611
[email protected]










update 2.12.10

With all six lanes being ran the race total will be over 1000 laps there for the new race title will be called the Sabatona 1000 !

click on history http://www.sabatona.com/index.html
http://www.youtube.com/user/jaybocee#p/ ... ldScKVGCes


1. Len
2. Jaybo
3. Todd
4. Mike B
5. Charlie K
6. Jim Nagy
7. Chad S
8. Gary B
9. Charlie M
10. Herb
11. Galen
12. Robert
13. Travis
14. Bob M
15. Bill D
16. Hollywood
17. Alex
18. Brent
19. Baker
20. Dwayne Norris
21. Steve M
22. Doug Strom
23. Terry T
24. Wolfie
25. Eric Eberman
26. Garry Silcock
27. Nathan B

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

We have room for three more racers!


http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The track looks a LOT different than when it was at Terry's Place. You did it justice. Never got to run on it, always raced on the smoked track which is a work of art & craftsmanship too. Terry's a good guy for the hobby and he runs a great program. Won a couple of 6 hour enduros there with different teams. The second one was with house cars right out of the package, in the dark for two hours of the six with lighted cars. Lots of fun. Wish I was a little closer to you but couldn't make it that weekend anyway. Looking forward to the post race story.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*update*

update 2.21.10

With all six lanes being ran the race total will be over 1000 laps there for the new race title will be called the Sabatona 1000 !

click on history http://www.sabatona.com/index.html
http://www.youtube.com/user/jaybocee#p/ ... ldScKVGCes



1. Len
2. Jaybo
3. Todd
4. Mike B
5. Charlie K
6. Jim Nagy
7. Chad S
8. Gary B
9. Charlie M
10. Herb
11. Galen
12. Robert
13. Travis
14. Bob M
15. Bill D
16. Hollywood
17. Alex
18. Brent
19. Baker
20. Dwayne Norris
21. Steve M
22. Doug Strom
23. Terry T
24. Wolfie
25. Eric Eberman
26. Garry Silcock
27. Nathan B
28. Dennis T
29. Vince


----------

